# Snowboarding Europe



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi, I tried googling it out and found this link:

http://www.snowboarding.com/resorts/europe/index.html

hope it helps


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Hm, thanks for the link geline, but i looked around there. It doesn't give good information in my opinion. No reviews..at least of what i see. But if theres anyone in Europe that snowboarded or skiied, please tell us! I think it'd be interesting to snowboard in Greenland, cause theres alot of ice there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

I've never even been to Europe, let alone snowboarded or skiied there. 

:has visions of herself trying to snowboard down the Swiss Alps: 

Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool. I never considered that there may be some interesting snowboarding resorts over in Europe


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

SweetCharity said:


> I've never even been to Europe, let alone snowboarded or skiied there.
> 
> :has visions of herself trying to snowboard down the Swiss Alps:
> 
> Not a pretty sight.


Lol, yeah, i went hiking in the Swiss Alps once, and that was hard. If hiking was hard, what do you think of snowboarding and skiiing! :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

*From Europe...*

  
Hey guys.... snowboarding in Europe can be a lots of fun... How don't know how long ago you were on the Swiss Alps.. ( hicking ? )..but now most places have the new lifts ( seats or gondola/cabin )..so it is not a job to get up the slope... 

I was in France, Switzerland, and now live in Austria..(Vienna) from where I go down to Tirol (Sud Austria) here some pics from a site I made few years back for a bed&breckfast.. ( 30 eur /night with breackfast )
( it is a "sub" link from my motorcycle website, which I use to show friend pictures from that place...Obergurgl ) it is near Soelden ( where they do the opening of the racing season...

Haus GarniCaroline - Bodenegg - Austria

Let me know if you ever make it over here...maybe I can help you out with more info on where to stay and how to get around...

Saluti... Fabio 

PS... forgot to say... There is no police on the slopes..like in the US...( once in VT I almost got shut!!! and I was actually going slow just because I was afraid of people complaining... )


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm thinking about going snowboarding in Switzerland/France in a couple weeks. How is the snow this year? I need some recommendations on places to go.

I got this recently and it's got some good info.

Amazon.com: Time Out Ski and Snowboard Europe (Time Out Guides): Books: Time Out


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Hallo.. your question is a bit too generic... There are many places where you can snowboard in Europe.. I was in France, Switzerland and now in Austria... I have to say that they are all nice places, but in these days ( jan. 2007) you should check if there is enough snow.. It is still too warm, therefore you would have only few hrs in the morning with lots of people, before you get the slash around midday..
In Tirol, lower Austria.. you have probably the most chances to try good slopes... above Innsbruck ( near Salzburg ) you have Flachau, and Wagrain, or St. Anton..
South of Innsbruck you have Soelden ( famos for the opening of the snowboarding championship ) and Obergurgl 7 km after Soelden... See here for some pic. and map Haus GarniCaroline - Bodenegg - Austria 
I made this web pages long ago to show where Obergurgl is... for me..it is the best place to board... )
Saluti,
Fabio


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Fabio said:


> Hallo.. your question is a bit too generic... There are many places where you can snowboard in Europe.. I was in France, Switzerland and now in Austria... I have to say that they are all nice places, but in these days ( jan. 2007) you should check if there is enough snow.. It is still too warm, therefore you would have only few hrs in the morning with lots of people, before you get the slash around midday..
> In Tirol, lower Austria.. you have probably the most chances to try good slopes... above Innsbruck ( near Salzburg ) you have Flachau, and Wagrain, or St. Anton..
> South of Innsbruck you have Soelden ( famos for the opening of the snowboarding championship ) and Obergurgl 7 km after Soelden... See here for some pic. and map Haus GarniCaroline - Bodenegg - Austria
> I made this web pages long ago to show where Obergurgl is... for me..it is the best place to board... )
> ...


sweet :thumbsup: awesome write-up


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

*snowboarding in Europa, Europa*

riding in europe is sweet. Its as good or better than out west. I have lived in Colorado and Austria and I must say the terrian in both places is incredible but I'd have to go with austria for places like St.Anton/The arlberg which i still cant get over how sweet it was. I had a season pass and rode there 3 years ago while living in Austria near the swiss border. The reason i say this is because the resorts are much bigger than anything outside of vail or whistler and they are ABOVE the TREELINE! making for just plain sick sick riding. Hoping the lack of snow this year is just a freak thing and with el nino dumping on rado and utah non stop I am getting really pissed being stuck until 2008 in Wisconsin which has well no snow this year and average riding at best.. I'm thinking of moving back to Innsbruck in 08'. Is the best scene in Innsbruck??? what's better denver or salt lake??? Anchorage Alaska looks sweet too..
i miss austrian beer/girls/red bull/discos/lederhosen etc....
hope you make over there its worth it!
slovakia and slovenia or not to bad either and cheaper...
chow. chow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been to loads of places in Europe, mainly France and Austria but also Switzerland, Spain and Italy. Spain is very limited, Italy is nice, but there are far more resorts in France and Austria. Kinda depends what you want, I find that France is more partyland, with loads of seasonaires, so if you're young and are going with a few mates then I'd recomment Meribel, Morzine or Chamonix. Alternatively, if you like fine food and wine and I slightly older crowd, Switzerland and Austria are definately the way forward. Having said that, Courchevel in France is quite chic and also has a slightly older crowd, and Saalbach in Austria I remember having good nightlife, although I was only there for a couple of days. I've never been outside of Europe though, so dont really have anything to compare it to, but Europe's always been wicked whenever I've gone.

Phew there's  an essay there...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

if this thread isn't a wind up, then this entire website sucks balls and i ain't playing anymore!

either the posters before were comidic genius or absolute cretinous retards. 

i am on the verge of offence!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Gem said:


> Spain is very limited


yeah tell me about it, i live 2 hours from like the only snow resort LOL



The other (Andorra) isnt really spain, its half spain half france and is pretty good, but thats on the other side of spain :/


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

either the posters before were comidic genius or absolute cretinous retards. 

I'll have you know that I am both...is there a problem? Have you ever actually been to Europe?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeh, I only went there once (Spain) and it was boring. However I am a cretinous retard so I'm not sure I can be trusted.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Gem said:


> Have you ever actually been to Europe?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Gem said:


> However I am a cretinous retard so I'm not sure I can be trusted.


1. i never specified *you *individually
2. you could have decided i had regarded you as a _comedic genius _as much, *if not more so *than a _cretinous retard_.

do not try to whine about my post, on the basis of the decisions you make.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> According to Paolo he would rather ride anywhere but Europe...


BUH??:dunno: 



> and seppoland.


for sure. at least you got one thing correct! 



> We got 18 feet in two days last year alone..


And how long before it became ice mr East coaster? 

last season, Chamonix (where i was in March - April) which is in France, which is in europe, which isn't in america.... 

their snow pack was still at *500cm*. not quite 18 feet, but enuff for me and indeed, it was powdery still in april..... so blurgh! my snow penis is longer than your's!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> 1. i never specified *you *individually
> 2. you could have decided i had regarded you as a _comedic genius _as much, *if not more so *than a _cretinous retard_.
> 
> do not try to whine about my post, on the basis of the decisions you make.


touché my friend, touché. 

Chamonix is wicked...monkey bar?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i don't recall the name of the bar we went to; it was in a basement.... that's all i can remember!

to be honest, i don't go out too much. i did self catered one year in argentiere, but usually i do a fully catered (aka free vino) chalets in Le tour or this year, in the Cham centre.

after riding first to last lifts; having a few brews in the hot tub and then pigging out.... i have just enuff energy to crawl into bed so i can do it all again the next day! 

i ain't the spring chicken i once was!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

lol...i wouldnt know about any sort of chicken,im only 18...i was in cham in february of this year, one of the best french resorts i've been to. went to a bar in a basement called cantina. bells are rung, or no?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yup, cantina was its name....

up a side street just along from the main square in the middle of town..... you'd miss if it you didn't know it was there

just along from a wicked pizzeria place


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

thats the one. happy days


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Gem said:


> thats the one. happy days


Your first post really does suck bollockz, innit...

glad you're starting to make sense but Chamonix is overrated. Just like Tignes it's full of pretensious holidaymakers, NOT snowboarders. I've been riding around for some time and I can guarantee good snow and good vibes in the following:

Les2Alpes:

Les 2 Alpes ski resort - France : resort map, online booking, webcam...

Especially during March-April this place is invaded by Snowboarders from around Europe. Best way to finish up a winter season before some summer shred sessions on glaciers.

In Austria I went to a few places (Kaprun, Neustift in Stubaital, Hintertux)

Hintertux is definitely the best becuase of the Glacier and one of the best snowparks in the world:

Betterpark Hintertux

In Italy, it's all about Madonna Di Campiglio

Madonna di Campiglio : TOURIST BOARD OFFICIAL SITE

cheap and charming, but definitely not as good as the two above

If you happen to have a lot of dough, head to Switzerland, you won't be dissapointed... unless you're in Verbier in the middle of the summer. Zermatt is good 365 days and Gravity Park is just unfukenbelievable!
Summer Skiing Matterhorn ski paradise (Zermatt Mountain Cableways)

Les Diablerets.ch - le ski toute l'année is good too, but for the price you could spend twice longer in France or Austria.


I've never been to Spain and yep, heard it's limited, but Baqueira Beret 2006-2007 is said to be locals' favourite (checked with a few random Spanish shredders I met around the world). I don't think they have any snowparks but I heard about some great backcountry spots.

One more thing worth mentioning (especially to US shredders) is the fact that EU is indeed small, but packed with resorts, meaning for the price lower than your average continental flight you could hop around from one country to another trying out different resorts in one Eurotrip. Obviously it's a little more expensive in the end (2 x 3 days pass is always more expensive than 1 x 6 day pass), but it's worth judging Europe based on more than 1 or 2 resorts.

There it is. In your face. Valuable info without any vague essays! Let's save this thread 

BTW: ALL above are SNOWBOARDING destinations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

fair enough, you win!

im glad you said that about 2alps, im going there this season.

yeh i was only in chamonix for a week so didnt really get the whole picture, but im sure you're right.

cheers for the info tho


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh contraire!

chamonix is what you make of it. i have been on 3 seperate occasions and when it dumps, it is farking awesome; whatever terrain you desire, it has it. personally, on powder days, Le Tour both front and back are super sweet; for thier endless powder fields and natural half pipes, not to mention the mini cliffs and tree glades on the backside

once it is packed in a bit, you head to brevent / flegere to ride the gullies and couloirs

for the big mountain experience where you can sample a bit of everything, inclusive of a descent with a view of a huge galcier below you, argentiere wins out (even before you consider its big and diverse park)

and if it is dumping, you have the place to yourself coz it is more than spacious enuff to service those not scared of gettin a wet bum!

tignes meanwhile..... well i went during a dry phase and i was disturbed to see the amount of reinforced concrete (with rusted steel protrusions) lying around where lifts once were; it made me glad it hadn't snowed coz i would dread to see the skag on my base sheet from clipping one of those, or feel one of those hidden spikes impale me should i bail!

as for pretentious ski resorts..... well personally, i think most canadian resorts i have been to trump anything euro offers, even in the heights of italian ski school season! but that's just me. 

pretentious people are like shit sandwiches.... just coz its there, doesn't mean you have to take a bite. just walk away!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

no no, im sure yas knows everything..


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i am sure yas fails to appreciate the fun gained from diversity!

i mean, i don't think i would like to go to a resort that was exclusively snowboarders! 

it is too much fun to piss off the skiers; especially as you hop back inbounds infront of their envious eyes, them having watched you carve up the lovely pow wow in areas they'd daren't even consider venturing into! not to mention the jollies from cutting up the ski school snake!

besides, if we all slid sideways, it would be a mad dash to make first tracks in all the same places. and besides, skiers look funny! dicks with sticks! ahahahahaahaa


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

if this is bordering on abuse, im tempted, veeeeeerrrry tempted....


----------

